# Head Cab - Venting question



## MattKnight (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello All.

I have recently acquired a Fender 5F2A amp hand built by a nice fellow.... Greffe..

I am in the process of building the cab for it. Pics below.



















Cab is approx 17"x9"x9" . As you can see there is a grill on the front. The other two panels will be covered in the same grill cloth of the matching cab... to be built. 

The front grill is approx 3.5"x4". On the back panel I have another piece of the same grill that is going to be cut into two separate panels of 5.5"x4.5".

This will give me approx 38.75" of grill. Is this enough? 3 tubes, rectifier, power and pre. I could hold out for more grill but was hoping I could finish with what I have. The 9" height is fairly high for a small head and was done for both a vintage tube radio look and room for the amp to breath. As this is my first head build I am going on guess. 

I plan to finish it in Tolex but keep hearing that I should just stain it... I am torn. I like the natural look but Tolex just seems a little more professional and less.. "Look what I made!" .. comments..

Thanks to all for any input.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am no expert, but I would say that you have plenty of added space and ventilation, given the size of the amp.

Fantastic looking head cab. Personally, I wouldn't put tolex on it....just a nice oil or satin finish of some type.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would think that should be sufficient venting. Some of our more experienced members may chime in with a different opinion. I also vote for that natural look. Very nice job.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, your cab is nice and tall and the vent is large-ish and extends close to the top for heat to escape. I think you will be fine, and it looks great. Where are the rectifier and power tubes in relation to the vent? If I were you, I would just see how hot it gets in the cabinet. If it is feeling a little bit oven-like in there, I'd probably try adding a small 12VDC computer fan like I did here:
Guitar Amp Talk: Amp Cooling Fan

I agree that tolexing your head would not be as cool. I think just some sort of finish would make it look really great. You could try a bit of stain too, if you want to give it a bit more color like these simple pine cabs:
Guitar Amp Talk: Shawn's Overdrive Special
Guitar Amp Talk: Shawn's Tweed Deluxe


----------



## MattKnight (Nov 27, 2009)

Great feedback thanks all. I think I will leave the back open and monitor the heat but will most likey go with the original plan for vent size on the back. It should be fine and nobody seemed to cringe at the idea. The tubes are all fairly close to the front grill. If I find it too warm after the back panel is done I will either add more vents or go with the computer fan.. this must be a common fix as I have had it mentioned to me a couple of times and think it is a great idea.... As for finishing one minute I have settled on tolexing as originally planned and the next minute I want to use a natural satin stain.. That debate is still going on internally.. Once the inside me has decided the outside me will make it happen. One thing I do plan on doing is using some deer hide and using it for the corners.. Think Mesa LoneStar. That should look nice with either finish. I have black and chrome corners but neither one looked right.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Great.
I just realized that you are thinking of vents on both the front and the back. The fact that you will have that is more than most amps. I think you will be totally fine because air is free to flow through.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

You're fine.


----------



## MattKnight (Nov 27, 2009)

Ready to be finished..


----------



## 41Hz (Mar 6, 2011)

I like the way you you held the chassis in to the cabinet--looks like it's clamped in there with BBirch cleats? Now that I see the completed back, I'm pretty confident that you will have no overheating problems--you've got the same holey steel grill panel on the back as the front--plenty of air flow. As others have mentioned, just keep close tabs on the heat. If it starts to warm your beer sitting on top too much, open up the back more. If that doesn't do it, go with the computer fan idea. You'll have to run it off the tube heaters, not the pilot light, cuz that amp has a 120VAC pilot lamp. You'll have no problem driving the fan--plenty of current capabilities in that P.T.
All in all it looks great, Matt.
As far as the Tolex vs stain debate, you can always Tolex a stained cab, even though it may be a lot more work. It would be a lot more difficult to stain a cab that you've Tolexed first--way more work stripping off the glue, etc. A third option is to use a spray bomb of " Rustoleum Accents Stone". Available in several colours, including dark brown. (I know that was your original colour choice). Just use a base coat of similar colour paint before you spray the stone coating. The look however, is not for everyone. I'll see if I can post a pic or two of an amp or two I did that way.....


----------



## MattKnight (Nov 27, 2009)

Honestly the design to hold the amp in place gave me the most fits. In the end the solution was pretty simple. A nice snug cradle. Slide in from the back and the front slips under a piece of wood.. Couple of screws and Birch cleats and presto. No wiggle. I turned the garage inside out looking for some type of metal fastener.. An hour later I was staring at a pile of scrap ply.. Hmmm says I.. That should work.. Ply should not split. 

No heat problems. Had it fired up for a couple of hours and it was only slightly warmer inside the cab than outside. 

Ahh yes Mr 41Hz .. Thanks for pointing out the obvious to me.. I had not considered that I could stain and cover with tolex if I did not like it.. Soo.. stain first.. I have a nice dark satin stain that I will try. 

Thanks again for all the support everyone.


----------



## MattKnight (Nov 27, 2009)

.. Also a quick shout out to 41Hz. He built the 5F2A in the cab and it is flat out superb. A nice looking cab is just that without the amp. I wish I was talented in the electronics field.


----------

